# CNN Headline News



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone know when/if CNN Headline News will go HD? My Dad loves that channel.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I would guess that eventually it will (some day).


----------

